# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Samsung работает над водяным аккумулятором

## kps

Корейская компания недавно объявила о начале работ над мобильным источником питания, который использует воду в качестве катализатора, информирует CyberStyle.

Когда владелец телефона нажимает на кнопку включения, внутри элемента питания начинается реакция между металлом и водой, в результате которой получается водород. Такая батарейка сможет выдавать ток мощностью 3 Вт в течение 10 часов.

Вице-президент исследовательского центра Samsung Electro-Mechanics говорит, что тем, кто в среднем использует телефон 4 часа в день, достаточно будет раз в 5 дней заменять картридж. А замена картриджей в следующих моделях таких элементов питания не понадобится вовсе, нужно будет только изредка заливать туда воду.

Если верить Samsung, такие батарейки появятся уже в 2010 году.

Источник: http://itnews.com.ua/39632.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## [500mhz]

а он не взорвется? ))) водород все таки

----------


## Geser

Ток измеряется в амперах а на в Ваттах

----------


## Mamont

> Ток измеряется в амперах а на в Ваттах


Мощность постоянного тока измеряется в ваттах, а в амперах измеряется сила тока.

Так что 


> выдавать ток мощностью 3 Вт в течение 10 часов


 правильно.

----------


## maXmo

> а он не взорвется? ))) водород все таки


Терминатор же работал на термоядерном реакторе – и ничего  :Cheesy:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Корейская компания недавно объявила о начале работ над мобильным источником питания, который использует воду в качестве катализатора


Падумаешь! У Винтика и Шпунтика автомобиль на газированной воде с сиропом уже 40 лет назад бегал... :Cheesy:

----------


## Geser

> Мощность постоянного тока измеряется в ваттах, а в амперах измеряется сила тока.
> 
> Так что  правильно.


Нет такого понятия как мощность тока. Есть мощность, и есть ток. Мощность это ток умноженный на напряжение.
Фраза "мощность тока" настолько же бессмысленна как, к примеру, фраза "расстояние скорости".

----------


## Rene-gad

@Geser
@Mamont
Пока вы не начали драться: Есть понятия *сила тока* (А) и *электрическая мощность* (W=U*I - для постоянного тока)  :Wink:

----------

